#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Кайа - дхармакая

## Евгения Горенко

Дхармакая - дхармакайа

Собственно, сабж.

Если бы не было отдельного слова "кайа", иных вариантов и не было бы - дхармакая. Но вот "кая" отдельно, само по себе  как-то плохо смотрится. 

Или может не так уж и плохо?) 

Какие сейчас тенденции с написанием этих слов?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Дхармакайя - кайя.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Дхармакаййяа!

----------

Дхармананда (15.04.2013), Сергей Хос (15.04.2013)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

А как это *звучит* на санскрите? Как "кая" или как "кайя"? Кто в курсе, там есть выделение именно "й"?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот тут есть произношение на маратхи: www.forvo.com/word/kaya/

----------

Джнянаваджра (15.04.2013), Евгения Горенко (15.04.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

По произношению йа=я. Но в русском слов с написанием "йа", по-моему, нет (по крайней мере на вскидку так не вспомню). Похоже, что в русском "йа" всегда передается как "я" (за исключением языка подонков, но он уже давно не в моде).

----------

Сергей Хос (15.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

Мы в последнее время пишем так: Дхармакая, Самбхогакая, Нирманакая, Рупакая. (Трикая). Без "й".

----------

Сергей Хос (15.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2013)

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Спасибо за озвучку. Двое из трех произносят с выделенным "й".

----------


## Вова Л.

там вообще маратхи какой-то

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Всё в дело годится ))

----------


## Евгения Горенко

> Мы в последнее время пишем так: Дхармакая, Самбхогакая, Нирманакая, Рупакая. (Трикая). Без "й".


Ну да. Так визуально проще и более по-русски.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.04.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> там вообще маратхи какой-то


Маратхи — это прямой потомок санскрита, и слово «кая» пришло в него непосредственно из санскрита, поэтому я решил, что сойдёт за приближение.

----------

Вова Л. (15.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> По произношению йа=я. Но в русском слов с написанием "йа", по-моему, нет (по крайней мере на вскидку так не вспомню). Похоже, что в русском "йа" всегда передается как "я" (за исключением языка подонков, но он уже давно не в моде).


В санскрите же встречаются ещё и удвоения _ya_ (вроде _pratyaya_), какие при транскрипте с "йа" будут выглядеть вообще дико. %)

----------

Вова Л. (16.04.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В санскрите же встречаются ещё и удвоения _ya_ (вроде _pratyaya_), какие при транскрипте с "йа" будут выглядеть вообще дико. %)


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%B0-%D0%98%D0%B0

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%D0%B0-%D0%98%D0%B0


Йа-йа, как говорят умным барышням немцы... : ))

----------

